# Need jack dempsey experts



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im somewhat starting with cichlids i really dont like my convicts i have now. I want to get 2 jack dempseys. I have a 30 gallon tank with nothing in it. I want to put two dempseys in it i know its small for them but i have 85 bucks saved up and i was wondering how long till i have to buy the 55 gallon? Would the 2 dempseys get along and are they good begginer fish? Thank for ur help if u can ty so much i love this site.:mrgreen:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You need a minimum of 40 gallons for one JD. 30 is way too small for two, and $85 isn't going to get you a much bigger tank anytime soon. Stunting can occur long before they physically outgrow the tank. JDs are also very aggressive and territorial and if you are going to have a pair, you'll need a LOT bigger tank right off the bat - I wouldn't recommend under a 75 gallon for two and even that's small.


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

i was told a 55 gallon would be good for 2 jack dempseys and i can buy little dempseys juveniles and let them in the 30 for a while then i got a yr till i have to buy a bigger tank


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well you asked for opinions. Not my fault you don't like what I have to say.  They aren't good beginner fish, imo, and are far too aggressive and territorial to have two in a 55. Mine have doubled in size in less than 2 months, and I suspect they'll be full size long before a year is up at the rate they are going, and they aren't even perfect specimens. One has a deformed jaw and the other is missing an eye after being attacked by other JDs at the LFS before we got him. That should give you some idea about how aggressive they are. And the deformity and missing eye cause them some eating problems as well. I suspect they'd be growing at a faster rate if they were able to eat better.

As I said, though, stunting can and does occur long before they are physically too big for their tank, which causes health problems and premature death. Everyone makes their own choices as to what they want to do with their own fish, but I wouldn't recommend two in a 55, much less in a 30 for any period of time at all. Aside from the fact that I'm not sure how you are going to purchase and set up a 55 gallon with $85. The tank alone is likely to cost more than that, not to mention the rest of the equipment you will need.

There are smaller cichlids that are better for beginners, which you might want to consider instead until you are able to give them a proper environment. IMO, the ethical thing to do is wait until one can provide the best, proper home for a fish before obtaining it.


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

no i have 85 dollars and saving for a new tank ty for ur help what do u suggest for a 55 gallon:fish: also it is a pair of dempseys


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You could have one JD in a 55. If you are looking for pairs or multiples and are set on cichlids, you could get several of the less aggressive dwarf cichlids such as rams. I'm also somewhat partial to the yellow labs, you could get a couple of those. 

What is it about the convicts that you don't like?


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

i have a male and female tht dont get along. I know they sometimes dont but i wanted them to breed and when the female goes near the rock the male attacks and one time i thought she was dead. I have 4 danios tht nipped off some of the males scale after they attacked them.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If you are looking to breed successfully, I would recommend doing a whole lot of research first on the particular type of fish you want to breed. As much as possible, there's no such thing as too much research.  Many of the smaller cichlids such as rams are easier to breed than the larger ones and there's a little more room for error.


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

u have jds? if so how long? I read on a site a jd can be in a 30 gallon so a 55 gallon should be good for a pair i know its ur opinion and im new to cichlids still.


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

okay im kinda new like i said how long u had jds for?i read a jd can be in a 30 gallon tank and 2 should be fine in a 55 gallon.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not an expert but yes, I've got a couple of my own. They're still juveniles, not full size yet. I have electric blue jack dempseys, which aren't quite as aggressive as regular JDs, but they are still pretty aggressive. 

I would still say that 40 is the smallest I would recommend as they get to be 10+ inches long and pretty thick in the body. They are also rather messy eaters. And because of the combination of aggression and size, I would never recommend putting two in a 55. Sorry, you'll never get me to recommend that.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay champb21:
Boxermom is giving her advice. you asked for advice and the entire time all you have been doing is arguing with it because it is not what you want to hear. Her advice is good advice, keeping a JD in a 30 gallon for life will be extremely cramped and is not reccomended! Two in a 55 gallon would probably be worse, because it is still extremely cramped, and in crampedc condition, they will probably become unhealthy and stunted, and there is not enough room for two full grown JDs to set territories for themselves. So you will have them in cramped conditions and, most likely, one will become very aggressive and dominant and will pick on and attack the other one, whcih will lead to stress for the weaker one and could also lead to death.
if you dont want to listen to the advice you asked for because it is not confirming what you were hoping to hear, then you will have problems.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i have a pair of JD's in a 75 gallon. the male is about 5-6 inches and the female is close to 4-5". i also have some red jewel babies i stuck in there until i get them to the lfs. they have done great...but i agree.....u will need at least a 75 for a pair or u will more than likely have dead fish or stunt them. mine have tripled in size in the 5-6 months ive had em. maybe take boxermoms advice on getting some smaller cichlids that u can possibly have 2 pairs of dwarf or some labs or something like that in a 55.


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

srry for arguing i respect all u ropinions and im going to get at least a 75 gallon ty for ur help


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

How many labs can u put in a 55 gallon


----------



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

how many rams could u put in 55


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

How about kribensis (kribs)? They are easy care, they will most likely breed for you, they are beautifully colored when they are ready to breed, they don't get too big, and you could have several in either a 30 or 55 gallon tank. I had a 26 show (3' x 9" x 18" high) with lots of castles, fake plants, and some short dividers in the gravel (stuck up about 2 inches about the gravel) and I had three pairs breeding at once. That was a community tank with other general fish as well. Kribs don't tend to be too expensive, depending on where you get them, and are generally available. Recommendations are to buy six young ones, and let them grow and pair off. Then you can maybe return the extras to the store or keep them either together if they aren't killing each other or put them in separate tanks. They are a cave spawner, but will use aquarium toys (castles, etc) as well.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

champb21 said:


> i was told a 55 gallon would be good for 2 jack dempseys and i can buy little dempseys juveniles and let them in the 30 for a while then i got a yr till i have to buy a bigger tank


with the right set up you could get away with 1 male and two female JDs in a 55 gallon tank. That's my opinion. they do get bug but it is still enough room.


----------

